# I need another van soon.



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Talking about my van, I went to the GM/Chevrolet dealer last week end and what a joke. They no longer make AWD and they no longer make them with side doors on the driver side. They don't make high tops either(High top is not a deal breaker for me)

I asked for the american style KUV (if I'm correct?) and he didn't even want to check or see it if it was possible. I guess they don't want to sell work trucks anymore.



So my options are very limited. I either get a 2 wheel drive and install tires with studs and hope I don't crash in the winter or get stuck when it snows. I would have to void the warranty and cut side doors from my actual rusted van and displace some stuff out of the way like the gas filler pipe.

Option 1 :


There may be a 2010 awd coming to a dealer 6 hours away in a couple of week but I still have the issue of side doors. 

Option 2 :

I have a shop cut out a portion of the frame on both sides thats rotted out so I can use the truck a few more years.

Option 3 :

Or I can visit ford dealers and mercedes. mercedes parts are probably real expensive. It also looks like they rot out and rust real fast, I saw a few on the road and they have rust streaks dripping from the sides.
I bet they still won't have side doors. If I buy a new van say goodbye to putting money aside for rainy days. I'll be working exclusively to pay that truck loan.

Option 4 :

Search for a van in the US but that may be a lot of problem getting it here.


.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

If you look at the ford transit website you can see that it comes with high roof and sliding door on the driver side as options.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> If you look at the ford transit website you can see that it comes with high roof and sliding door on the driver side as options.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Oh wow their site is awesome, you can pick dozens of options. They have dual doors but I haven't seen AWD. They do have limited slip diff and also the option of gears in the diff.

Speaking of gears in the diff, All I know is my 4runner had 4.10 so I wonder what's a good ratio for city driving for a work van.



I can choose the color, I wonder what color, What would you guys choose?

Oxford White
Race Red
Shadow Black
White Gold
Magnetic
Blue Jeans
Ingot Silver
Green Gem
Stone Grey


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Based on their numbers on their website it would cost around 44K. After taxes 51K for a van that will be useful for 10 years?

I'll be shopping some more!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you guys have anything like Craigslist up there? If I were you I’d keep an eye out for a used private sale. You obviously are half mechanic so you already know what you’re looking at. I wouldn’t go Mercedes, the Dodge service vans are hard to find a mechanic that works on them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

What’s up with the you have now? Just wearing out?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> What’s up with the you have now? Just wearing out?


The frame where it rises up above the axle is completely rotted out. I had put a channel on both side except the one on the driver side the fuel tank is there so I only welded on the outside.

The problem is that it's not legal to patch it up but supoosedly you can weld in a new section? Second problem is I would have to scour the junk yard for a good one(probably all rotted too) and cut a frame out. How the heck am I supposed to hold it up so it doesn't crash on me? I can't be bringing 400$ of cribbing there and leave it when I'm done??? I don't know if they could grab a van and lay it on the side so I can cut it out safely.



Then I would need a mechanic to remove the tank and replace the sections. Probably messing with the spring leaf mounts too. That's way too much work for myself alone.


I could do all that myself except I would be spending weeks fooling around that ordeal.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Do you guys have anything like Craigslist up there? If I were you I’d keep an eye out for a used private sale. You obviously are half mechanic so you already know what you’re looking at. I wouldn’t go Mercedes, the Dodge service vans are hard to find a mechanic that works on them.


I've been looking on kijiji for a while but there is only 2 awd in the province. One is 2010 22K modified for a handicap. and the second seems to be a dealer who didn't get on his lot yet without pictures. Another 2010 12K I think. Both are like 6 hours drive away. I don't want to take the bus there expecting they're in good shape and drive it home. If not it'll be a two day bus trip and hotel.

Both I would have to transplant my side doors and relocate the fuel hose and fuel door?


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I have heard that the transit is a really nice van. I have also noticed that enough people say it's in the shop getting fixed too often so reliability is is not guaranteed. I would probably get a newer used chevrolet express with low mileage if I had the money. Only because it's a very reliable van. No it's not the greatest in snow but invest in good snow tires and it would be fine.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just kiss Canada goodbye and move to the United States of America.....:biggrin:


Besides, the RCMP are searching for {2} killers up there. You can move here and set up shop in the lower {48}.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tommy plumber said:


> Just kiss Canada goodbye and move to the United States of America.....:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Besides, the RCMP are searching for {2} killers up there. You can move here and set up shop in the lower {48}.


I'm thinking about it... Where do you recommend to make a lot of money, an area where you can charge a lot as a one man shop?

I would like to own a lamborghini in my lifetime, even if its used and a basic model... I'm watching DDE for a while now and goonzsquad and I'm thinking of buying 2 wrecked lambos and making one.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Who would have thought a van purchase would be so difficult? Our vans are slowly transitioning to the Sprinter style. I just buy a low mileage fleet van and slap company logos on it. I have 2 old style vans sitting now while I search for a plumber and going to sell them both.

Don't need AWD though.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Who would have thought a van purchase would be so difficult? Our vans are slowly transitioning to the Sprinter style. I just buy a low mileage fleet van and slap company logos on it. I have 2 old style vans sitting now while I search for a plumber and going to sell them both.
> 
> Don't need AWD though.


You make a lot of money on big ticket items where as I'm doing only a few 1 hour jobs here and there. You rake in the money literally with a rake and dollar bills get stuck in the teeth while I have to sift the pennies through sand.


Buying a new van is half the amount of a small house. That's difficult to swallow and pay off.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I'm thinking about it... Where do you recommend to make a lot of money, an area where you can charge a lot as a one man shop?
> 
> I would like to own a lamborghini in my lifetime, even if its used and a basic model... I'm watching DDE for a while now and goonzsquad and I'm thinking of buying 2 wrecked lambos and making one.



come to Long Island, you can make a fortune...there are multiple very well todo areas within a 30 minute drive.....and there is a shortage of LICENSED plumbers...after hearing how commy canada is, this is a breeze for paperwork and legalities for business...




read this tango...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ing-license/&usg=AOvVaw06jdgkasH8AXna7FLa0Gki


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> You make a lot of money on big ticket items where as I'm doing only a few 1 hour jobs here and there. You rake in the money literally with a rake and dollar bills get stuck in the teeth while I have to sift the pennies through sand.
> 
> 
> Buying a new van is half the amount of a small house. That's difficult to swallow and pay off.



its only that expensive in your fuked up country my friend..they tax the balls off you for everything..its making me feel good on all the tax I pay in new york....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Tango said:


> I'm thinking about it... Where do you recommend to make a lot of money, an area where you can charge a lot as a one man shop?
> 
> I would like to own a lamborghini in my lifetime, even if its used and a basic model... I'm watching DDE for a while now and goonzsquad and I'm thinking of buying 2 wrecked lambos and making one.












My home state is NY. But I've been in Florida for years. As a licensed plumber in FL, I can tell you that there are many older retired folks in this state that don't mind paying to maintain their homes. A licensed plumber who runs a one-man-shop can live comfortably servicing these friendly seniors.

If you like long summers and almost no winter, then S. FL might be for you. If you prefer a short and mild winter with a few freezes per winter and nice chilly {but not severe} weather, then N. FL has what you want.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> come to Long Island, you can make a fortune...there are multiple very well todo areas within a 30 minute drive.....and there is a shortage of LICENSED plumbers...after hearing how commy canada is, this is a breeze for paperwork and legalities for business...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they would regognize all stuff from up here. There's also an NYC administration exam, written and practical exam.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I wonder if they would regognize all stuff from up here. There's also an NYC administration exam, written and practical exam.


you would have to call the main towns in the country and see what they will take as all the villages reciprocate with them..


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

TANGO
Come on down to TEXAS we have a lot of work down here, :biggrin:
No State Income Tax, you can snake drains to your hearts content :biggrin:
Not all those Laws & Rules you have to jump though there,
The Plus is you can Buy a Good Used Van, and not have to Worry about
it being rotted out, or needing all wheel drive :biggrin:

I would stand sponsor for you to get a green card ! and help you get settled in,
and TEXAS would recognize your Canada Licensing, just have to take the 
Master Test with what you know would be no problem, and the license is
good throughout the State !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

No! Come to Michigan!! We have too much work!

Have to put my dibs in too...


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Don’t come to California it’s a ****hole.

Florida and Texas are great for business/taxes.
Michigan would be weather your used too.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I would say come to Minnesota because it has wether you are used to and we need more plumbers too. Though I am not going to tell you to come here because, well it's minnesota.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

If you can find a kuv I think you'd be fine. I have always had Chevy trucks or vans for work. I have a Ford E-350 super duty now and I can say I haven't noticed any difference in quality.
The kuv serves me perfect because I can have my jetter, drain machines and large equipment in the back and fittings, hand tools, tarps and odds and ends in the side doors. I can fit a 50 to 65 gallon water heater just fine with the jetter in place. I can't close the rear doors with an 80 gallon. Unfortunately the jetter is bolted down and weighs around 600 lbs without water in the tank so moving it to make room for the bigger heaters isn't an option. 
I don't know if they make them in AWD. I don't recall ever seeing one around here but we don't get as much snow as you guys so they probably wouldn't sell much. The times we've had snow I've been able to get around just fine.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Awesome replies on where to move! New York, Minnesota and places like that would be preferable. I'm like a husky used to cold snow. 

Texas, Florida and hot places like that I'd never settle there. Seriously these few weeks have been real hot at 30C or more but the problem is the humidex factor, it brings it up to 43C and it beats the crap out of you.


If I had work like last week, (only because it's the construction vacation) on a constant basis I'd buy a new van no problem. Maybe because I'm relatively new as a business and it may take several more years before it really takes off. Still I have to rise higher in the rankings of gogl to be seen.

I gave my business card to a restoration/clean up foreman/boss yesterday, he said he'd give my card to the admin and may end up sending work my way because they hire the biggest name in town and I knew he withheld his comment about them, He wanted to spit it out though.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you get all 4 seasons in new york, so just as you get bored or tired of one type weather it changes...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> I've been looking on kijiji for a while but there is only 2 awd in the province. One is 2010 22K modified for a handicap. and the second seems to be a dealer who didn't get on his lot yet without pictures. Another 2010 12K I think. Both are like 6 hours drive away. I don't want to take the bus there expecting they're in good shape and drive it home. If not it'll be a two day bus trip and hotel.
> 
> Both I would have to transplant my side doors and relocate the fuel hose and fuel door?





We have a bunch of transits. They get 22+mpg minimum. They have been really reliable. The v6 has more power than the even the 5.4l v8, or at the least it's geared better and it has an extra gear so yeah. They have a good turning radius. They come in high tops. I think they handle like crap and are tippy but that depends on how fast you go. I am a big guy and don't like the seat. The cab kind of sucks, very few cup holders. You sit really far forward and it feels like you are driving a flat faced bus. They only come in rwd and have less clearance than the old style work vans.



Personally I would rather have a kuv on an e series if buying new as it would be like the same price as a transit and you could make it 4wd with some relatively easy work. You would end up with a 4" lift too though if you don't bend the cast iron arms. The kuv e series comes in dual wheel so maybe 4wd wouldn't be as necessary.


Your best bet might be a used transit though as much as I dislike them.










.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have one Ford Transit that I drive occasionally, it is sitting waiting on a plumber for me to hire, but dang it has awesome power. Plenty for pulling a jetter or mini ex around.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango, truth be told about Michigan; things are good right now... but we just elected a liberal governor. We’re already taxed for gas to fix the roads, but that tax goes into the general fund and used for government waste. When my wife said enough was enough working for a tax firm she worked for the state for about 6 months. Her position was basically to justify the budget. If they don’t spend the budget in full, they loose their surplus. Out of a 40 hour week she only had an hour or two of work. Our new governor wants to raise the gas tax another $.45! We have one of the highest gas tax in the country already. She’s been met with opposition and is looking for other avenues to bleed us. My cube gets 8mpg. This will effect me slightly, but will definitely make me raise my prices. My general area is about 45 minutes or 30 miles. So three gallons each way. I had to fill up yesterday and lucked out as gas prices are down, paid $2.60 a gallon.

I fear whatever new tax she imposes on us will definitely hurt the economy, won’t bring us to our knees, but will definitely hurt us.

Secretary of the State, our DMV is the best I’ve ever dealt with! Registration is easy and reasonable compared to other states I’ve lived in.

Plenty of lakes, rivers, state and federal land to enjoy... oh almost forgot, lots small breweries and distilleries! 

One downside.... not sure if we allow Canadian cats... we did have a Canadian governor at one time so I’d research first.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Tango, truth be told about Michigan; things are good right now... but we just elected a liberal governor. We’re already taxed for gas to fix the roads, but that tax goes into the general fund and used for government waste. When my wife said enough was enough working for a tax firm she worked for the state for about 6 months. Her position was basically to justify the budget. If they don’t spend the budget in full, they loose their surplus. Out of a 40 hour week she only had an hour or two of work. Our new governor wants to raise the gas tax another $.45! We have one of the highest gas tax in the country already. She’s been met with opposition and is looking for other avenues to bleed us. My cube gets 8mpg. This will effect me slightly, but will definitely make me raise my prices. My general area is about 45 minutes or 30 miles. So three gallons each way. I had to fill up yesterday and lucked out as gas prices are down, paid $2.60 a gallon.
> 
> I fear whatever new tax she imposes on us will definitely hurt the economy, won’t bring us to our knees, but will definitely hurt us.
> 
> ...


I checked an online caculator and we pay 25% more on gas than you so that would mean our gallon would be around 3.25$ compared to yours.

All the taxes you pay for a week I pay it before breakfast. Seriously if our taxes would be low as yours I would have a 100K lamborghini in my driveway.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I went on the calculator and on average Canadians pay more by 46% than you guys.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

My turn! What if you had a better experience with new construction? We could use a macgyver like you on our team. I’ll even by you lunch on your first day! No more working for pirates!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> My turn! What if you had a better experience with new construction? We could use a macgyver like you on our team. I’ll even by you lunch on your first day! No more working for pirates!


Thanks for the offer but even if I get involved with crazy customers and crazy adventures I don't plan on being an employee again. 

1) It's so much a relief to be able to go to bed at 11 pm instead of 8:30 pm and waking up naturally without an alarm for 4:30 in the morning and being on the job site at 6.

2) Being an employee working only 4-6 months a year for an average of 4-5 contractors I wasn't able to put money aside to even repair the house. Being my own boss I don't get deducted 55% of my paycheck for various stuff. Yep that's right 55% went to pay for maternity leave for all women in the province, union fees, construction "Organisation" fee, old age government pension, education fund for the construction workers until the government decided to appropriate it and steal it from us, job site insurance including dentistry and meds. I found out in the fine print in an obscure document that's not even handed out to us they would cut you off after 6 month from a job site accident even if you were crippled for life. Then more provincial and federal government taxes and a few more things.

So instead of losing all that money forever that money stays in my bank account and it will be there when I need it. I was able to buy all the specialized tools without any loans by carefully manipulating my earnings.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I went on the calculator and on average Canadians pay more by 46% than you guys.


But, you have the government deciding on what medical procedures they’ll allow you to receive! Free medical!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> But, you have the government deciding on what medical procedures they’ll allow you to receive! Free medical!


Yep free hospital and cheaper pharmacy drugs than you is a big plus.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> But, you have the government deciding on what medical procedures they’ll allow you to receive! Free medical!






Tango said:


> Yep free hospital and cheaper pharmacy drugs than you is a big plus.





I think at the end of the day we have to remember that they live in a much larger country(higher transportation costs), have a third the population(economics of scale work against them), most do not live near the coast(cheap global trade), must heat their homes for more of the year, and yes, have higher taxes due to a more socialized government.


To paint the higher cost of living in canadia as solely being a function of their style of government is disingenuous at best and a blatant lie at worst. When you live in the middle of nowhere everything costs more.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Yep free hospital and cheaper pharmacy drugs than you is a big plus.



yeah if you can get them before you are dead from a disease or needed surgery they wont schedule you for..


----------



## Spacepirate (Jan 16, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> My turn! What if you had a better experience with new construction? We could use a macgyver like you on our team. I’ll even by you lunch on your first day! No more working for pirates!


Nothing wrong with pirates:vs_OMG: At least space pirates:vs_OMG:

I love my transit 350 and it does a great job of hauling our trackhoe!


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Tango, Ford is offering an AWD option for the Transit on the 2020 models. I see you would rather not buy a new one right now, but something to consider.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainBob said:


> Hey Tango, Ford is offering an AWD option for the Transit on the 2020 models. I see you would rather not buy a new one right now, but something to consider.


Thanks for the heads up. I found another place where I will start looking for recent used vans at auction. I will have to graft my doors on them and I'll have to live with 2wd. I'll be buying studded tires if I have to.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> I went on the calculator and on average Canadians pay more by 46% than you guys.



So how you gonna blame donald trump for this???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> So how you gonna blame donald trump for this???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





What I don't get is this. Canadians have higher costs relative to us which means they must have higher wages as well yet almost all of our building materials are made in canadia. Wtf? The steel pipe, the osb, the plywood. So many things say made in canadia on them at a jobsite.


If they really do have higher costs for living and manufacturing then why are those manufacturing jobs in canadia?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_motor_vehicle_production



They make almost a fifth of the vehicles we do yet they only have a tenth of the population. That means per person they have twice as many manufacturing jobs in the automotive industy.


That tells me that their socialized government programs aren't driving away manufacturing jobs like others suggest it would to us if we were to adopt the same.


Here's an article comparing costs of living and wages in the two:


https://www.theglobeandmail.com/glo...e-us-depends-if-you-have-kids/article4617778/







.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> What I don't get is this. Canadians have higher costs relative to us which means they must have higher wages as well yet almost all of our building materials are made in canadia. Wtf? The steel pipe, the osb, the plywood. So many things say made in canadia on them at a jobsite.
> 
> 
> If they really do have higher costs for living and manufacturing then why are those manufacturing jobs in canadia?
> ...


Read the article you posted, it shows we make about the same wages but we pay a lot more on merchandise and food.

Another thing you guys have all the merch, we got to import everything. It adds up real quick with a bunch of freaking fees and killing our bank accounts. It costs us so much that people hang on to their money. That may be one of the reason people are cheap.

Alberta hanged themselves, we have one of the biggest reserves of oil in the world and what did they do? They sold all of it to the USA. We produce the oil, refine it send it to you guys, we buy it back and have it shipped it back here. Anyway that what I've been explained some time ago...Stupids backwards way of thinking.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Read the article you posted, it shows we make about the same wages but we pay a lot more on merchandise and food.
> 
> Another thing you guys have all the merch, we got to import everything. It adds up real quick with a bunch of freaking fees and killing our bank accounts. It costs us so much that people hang on to their money. That may be one of the reason people are cheap.
> 
> Alberta hanged themselves, we have one of the biggest reserves of oil in the world and what did they do? They sold all of it to the USA. We produce the oil, refine it send it to you guys, we buy it back and have it shipped it back here. Anyway that what I've been explained some time ago...Stupids backwards way of thinking.



I think you mean we refine it and then send it back to you guys as different petroleum products. Cost wise it probably makes sense. Why build a refinery if it's cheaper to send it back and forth to an existing refinery where it can be processed at a larger scale because they also process crude oil from other sources.




Like if I sort 1000 skittles an hour with special machines, and you start getting 100 skittles an hour that you need sorted, and I can sort them cheaply for you, why would you buy your own special machines? It's cheaper to sort 1100 at a time than to sort 100 at a time. 



The economics of scale. Buying an ounce of weed every eight days is cheaper than buying an eighth every day.








.


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> So how you gonna blame donald trump for this???:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





Isn't every problem in the world now Trump's fault?


----------



## CaptainBob (Jan 3, 2011)

Tango said:


> Read the article you posted, it shows we make about the same wages but we pay a lot more on merchandise and food.
> 
> Another thing you guys have all the merch, we got to import everything. It adds up real quick with a bunch of freaking fees and killing our bank accounts. It costs us so much that people hang on to their money. That may be one of the reason people are cheap.
> 
> Alberta hanged themselves, we have one of the biggest reserves of oil in the world and what did they do? They sold all of it to the USA. We produce the oil, refine it send it to you guys, we buy it back and have it shipped it back here. Anyway that what I've been explained some time ago...Stupids backwards way of thinking.





Higher taxes and fees and more government regulation makes a higher cost of living.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

CaptainBob said:


> Higher taxes and fees and more government regulation makes a higher cost of living.



so does a socialist government structure such as canada..free healthcare and giving everyone free stuff..who do you think pays for it...just look at kalifornia 1.5 trillion in dept and still giving illegals free health care and free stuff to anyone that wants it..and whose paying?? the last of the working class....thats what causes high taxes and fees on everything you buy or do..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Read the article you posted, it shows we make about the same wages but we pay a lot more on merchandise and food.
> 
> Another thing you guys have all the merch, we got to import everything. It adds up real quick with a bunch of freaking fees and killing our bank accounts. It costs us so much that people hang on to their money. That may be one of the reason people are cheap.
> 
> Alberta hanged themselves, we have one of the biggest reserves of oil in the world and what did they do? They sold all of it to the USA. We produce the oil, refine it send it to you guys, we buy it back and have it shipped it back here. Anyway that what I've been explained some time ago...Stupids backwards way of thinking.


Kinda a similar story...

I’m from Connecticut, and grew up eating seafood. US fisherman have certain laws regarding the minimum and maximum size of lobsters they harvest. Don’t know what they are, but IIRC, US lobsters are around $10-$20/lb. When my dad was still alive he would drive out to Michigan with a couple of 6-12 pounders that he’d buy for $4.50/lb.

Apparently Canadian fisheries come down to our waters, harvest the big ones, head home and ship them back here.

I don’t remember, but lobsters take a long time to grow.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I might try my luck on a used 2010 chevy express van, almost like the one I currently own with driver side doors. Ultra low mileage but t's not AWD which is a real disappointment but I doubt I'll ever find another AWD with side doors. It's not a high top either but it's 40 000$ less than a new van.

It's a sight unseen auction(only pics). Not inspected so it's unknown if there are issues. You don't see anyone else's bid. One bid only. I'd need to have it towed to me and have it safety checked and some special paperwork I never dealt with before. I have to call on monday what that entails.

If I go ahead I'll grease the hell out of the frame and inside the quarter panels, doors etc.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> I might try my luck on a used 2010 chevy express van, almost like the one I currently own with driver side doors. Ultra low mileage but t's not AWD which is a real disappointment but I doubt I'll ever find another AWD with side doors. It's not a high top either but it's 40 000$ less than a new van.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$40,000 less than a new van? How does that work when I currently can buy a brand new chevrolet express for $30,000? Well ok that is before tax and dealer fees.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> $40,000 less than a new van? How does that work when I currently can buy a brand new chevrolet express for $30,000? Well ok that is before tax and dealer fees.
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


I checked out a ford high top van via their site and after taxes it would cost me between 50K to 54K. Dealer fees? If that's not included in their calculator you can add that unknown fee on top. I'm in Canada everything is more expensive.

As for GM they don't make driver side doors anymore, no high top and no more AWD. I went to the dealer a few weeks ago and within 4 minutes of sitting down with a seller I was out the door. WTF, they sell cookie cutter vans for soccer moms that's not designed for the real working man. I asked for a KUV and they looked at me as if I was an alien. They never heard of that.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I might try my luck on a used 2010 chevy express van, almost like the one I currently own with driver side doors. Ultra low mileage but t's not AWD which is a real disappointment but I doubt I'll ever find another AWD with side doors. It's not a high top either but it's 40 000$ less than a new van.
> 
> It's a sight unseen auction(only pics). Not inspected so it's unknown if there are issues. You don't see anyone else's bid. One bid only. I'd need to have it towed to me and have it safety checked and some special paperwork I never dealt with before. I have to call on monday what that entails.
> 
> If I go ahead I'll grease the hell out of the frame and inside the quarter panels, doors etc.



in my area anything that old that goes to an auction NEEDS work....bid what you can lose on a truck that will need a good amount of work....if you cant inspect before bidding you have to assume its there for a reason, as if it was a good truck someone would have bought it before it went to auction..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> in my area anything that old that goes to an auction NEEDS work....bid what you can lose on a truck that will need a good amount of work....if you cant inspect before bidding you have to assume its there for a reason, as if it was a good truck someone would have bought it before it went to auction..


It's a government auction, they have surplus vehicles on a weekly basis so I guess no one can buy it until auction. You do have a good point on the mechanical issues and bidding wise. I will phone on monday to see if at least runs and hopefully someone can say something. I doubt however I'll get any answers. I can't check it out it as it's in another city and the day you can visit is 2 days after auction's end.

It's a complete shot in the dark, I don't want to over pay with a single bid but I don't want to lose it either and I have to consider it may be damaged.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> It's a government auction, they have surplus vehicles on a weekly basis so I guess no one can buy it until auction. You do have a good point on the mechanical issues and bidding wise. I will phone on monday to see if at least runs and hopefully someone can say something. I doubt however I'll get any answers. I can't check it out it as it's in another city and the day you can visit is 2 days after auction's end.
> 
> It's a complete shot in the dark, I don't want to over pay with a single bid but I don't want to lose it either and I have to consider it may be damaged.



Around here the rental companies usually sell good vans for good prices. My 2014 e-250 4.8l is an old uhaul van. It was built in december of 2013, one of the last of these great vans to be built. 25k miles on it when I got it which will be 3 years this november. Going great at 76k now. I don't know what it cost but it was much cheaper than buying a comparable used one from the dealer even after having to buy/install shelving for it.



It did have this weird issue a year ago where the maf sensors went bad and skewed the a/f ratio graph but that is because it's a flex fuel model and not because it was a rental.






.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> Around here the rental companies usually sell good vans for good prices. My 2014 e-250 4.8l is an old uhaul van. It was built in december of 2013, one of the last of these great vans to be built. 25k miles on it when I got it which will be 3 years this november. Going great at 76k now. I don't know what it cost but it was much cheaper than buying a comparable used one from the dealer even after having to buy/install shelving for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you ... just go to the local u-haul dealer and see what they are getting rid of and you probably wont go wrong.....


I also bought a u-haul van back about 3 years ago It was a e450 2006 14foot box van with 102 miles on it... I paid 8900 with tax and all... We have only actually put about 10k on it but it runs like a scared deer..... It never fails when you get a van to replace another one the old van just keeps running and running..

In hindsight I probably would have been ok with a 12 footer because this 14footer has too much room in it 

I would like to have a lift gate on the back instead of the ramp but it is all ok for the price......:devil3:


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> skoronesa said:
> 
> 
> > Around here the rental companies usually sell good vans for good prices. My 2014 e-250 4.8l is an old uhaul van. It was built in december of 2013, one of the last of these great vans to be built. 25k miles on it when I got it which will be 3 years this november. Going great at 76k now. I don't know what it cost but it was much cheaper than buying a comparable used one from the dealer even after having to buy/install shelving for it.
> ...


At least now you can buy a ex uhaul truck that’s not a total piece of junk.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dpeckplb said:


> At least now you can buy a ex uhaul truck that’s not a total piece of junk.


The problem with those in my area is that they are sold to dealers and car salesmen. They keep the prices so high it doesn't make sense to me. Second you don't see any posted on the net from what I've seen, you probably have to call everyone if they have one.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> The problem with those in my area is that they are sold to dealers and car salesmen. They keep the prices so high it doesn't make sense to me. Second you don't see any posted on the net from what I've seen, you probably have to call everyone if they have one.



can you buy from the USA and bring it into canada? without going through a dozen hoops and a ton of $$$$


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> can you buy from the USA and bring it into canada? without going through a dozen hoops and a ton of $$$$


I don't know much about that but what I do know is that I need papers from the manufacturer stating it is approved in Canada.

Then I bet all the other fees apply, exchange rate, taxes, duty fees, and more taxes, safety check fee, repairs after safety to bring it a second time etc.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I went to a dealer who sells used rental 12' single wheel cube vans. 30-45 000km for 34K$-36K$ plus all other fees unknown. I wouldn't get dual wheels as you need a yearly safety check and they'll always find something wrong or won't like your mods.

At that price it doesn't make sense to me. I'd be going to work just to pay a freaking truck. 

On the weekend I went to a rental and checked out the 12' cube size compared to my man. I didn't have a tape measure but the cube is about 4-5 feet longer and the box about 20 inches larger than the cab. What I like is that you can see the C channel frame, easy to clean, grease or cut a section out when it goes bad. The box is nice and square and would be easy to install shelves and walk inside upright.

What I don't like I'd need to replace the back door with hinge type, get and install some type of actuators to lock and unlock 2-3 dozen times a day. I would need to cut the side to put more doors to have easy access to my tool boxes and parts. Would I get pulled over and the truck taken off the road permanently because it wouldn't comply?

Another thing it's so damn long it would create problems parking in front of people's houses, some times I would have to park 2 block away and walk back and forth for stuff. My van is already long and often I park blocking their driveway and if a cop rolls by, I'll get a ticket.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> I went to a dealer who sells used rental 12' single wheel cube vans. 30-45 000km for 34K$-36K$ plus all other fees unknown. I wouldn't get dual wheels as you need a yearly safety check and they'll always find something wrong or won't like your mods.
> 
> At that price it doesn't make sense to me. I'd be going to work just to pay a freaking truck.
> 
> ...


It took me years to make the jump from a extended Chevy van to the cube, now I don’t know how I actually ever carried everything I needed. There isn’t one bin or parts bin I’m not in weekly. Not to mention not having to go back to the shop for tools. 
Unless Quebec is stricter than ”calatario” which I doubt you can modify the box. As long as the doors are securely fastened. I’m looking into it right now for my cube because the back door is shot.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Tango said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with those in my area is that they are sold to dealers and car salesmen. They keep the prices so high it doesn't make sense to me. Second you don't see any posted on the net from what I've seen, you probably have to call everyone if they have one.
> ...


I brought one in that I purchased from my grandfather it it was no issue at all. Biggest pain was having daytime running lights installed and having the truck weighed because the licensing place wouldn’t accept a weight sticker to be in lbs instead of kg.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dpeckplb said:


> It took me years to make the jump from a extended Chevy van to the cube, now I don’t know how I actually ever carried everything I needed. There isn’t one bin or parts bin I’m not in weekly. Not to mention not having to go back to the shop for tools.
> Unless Quebec is stricter than ”calatario” which I doubt you can modify the box. As long as the doors are securely fastened. I’m looking into it right now for my cube because the back door is shot.


Edit I found your truck post..

Dual or single wheel? Mandatory yearly inspection? How is parking like in tight houses where they only have a 5 foot wide yard?

How many times a day do you flip the heavy back door and climb in to get stuff? You don't lock your door each time???

By the way with a 12' cube van I could only carry 650 pounds more than the total weight that I am now. I haven't checked if my van is overweight with the rated specs.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > It took me years to make the jump from a extended Chevy van to the cube, now I don’t know how I actually ever carried everything I needed. There isn’t one bin or parts bin I’m not in weekly. Not to mention not having to go back to the shop for tools.
> ...


Are you in a city? I don’t find parking to be any worse than when I had the van. Even in the city. I usually park on the road or lots of streets don’t have sidewalks. 
Dual rear wheels, have a front axel and transfer case out of a 4x4 f-450 to add when I get caught up for winter. Yes annual inspection is required, but it’s required for any commercial vehicle or even Uber eats people have to have a annual safety inspection.
I resprung the spring on the door so it goes up and down with two fingers. To be honest this works for me now but I’m tucking money away for its replacement which will be a service box with power locks on a f450 4x4 chassis.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dpeckplb said:


> Are you in a city? I don’t find parking to be any worse than when I had the van. Even in the city. I usually park on the road or lots of streets don’t have sidewalks.
> Dual rear wheels, have a front axel and transfer case out of a 4x4 f-450 to add when I get caught up for winter. Yes annual inspection is required, but it’s required for any commercial vehicle or even Uber eats people have to have a annual safety inspection.
> I resprung the spring on the door so it goes up and down with two fingers. To be honest this works for me now but I’m tucking money away for its replacement which will be a service box with power locks on a f450 4x4 chassis.


I'm in a big city doing service so I need to go to the truck 10-30 times a day, that's a lot of locking and unlocking doors.

For us no inspection required on a 12' single wheel. 

I think I'm going for the auction van with driver side doors this week then I'll start looking for a cube and think it through if it makes sense for me for residential.

If I get stuck with the van I'll buy new tires and have them put some studs. I really hate having to get rid of my AWD van. It was so awesome passing every other van or pickup on the road while they were spinning and swerving. Now I'll be another cow in the herd. I could tough my AWD van through this winter though.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Tango said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in a city? I don’t find parking to be any worse than when I had the van. Even in the city. I usually park on the road or lots of streets don’t have sidewalks.
> ...


What I’ve been doing since I bought that box truck outright is I put $800 extra into a account I don’t touch, this will go towards the next trucks purchase once this one starts nickel and dining me. If you do look into a cube van don’t get one with the maple flooring, get one with a metallic floor. Mine is wood and being 10 years old is really starting to get rotten just inside the rear door. Like everything up here can’t take the weather.
hopefully that the surplus van is one of those vehicles that is just replaced every 10 years anyway. Another one to watch would be to look for a old rescue firetruck or ambulance. Usually they are 20 years old with no miles.most have power locks on the rear doors.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Dpeckplb said:


> What I’ve been doing since I bought that box truck outright is I put $800 extra into a account I don’t touch, this will go towards the next trucks purchase once this one starts nickel and dining me. If you do look into a cube van don’t get one with the maple flooring, get one with a metallic floor. Mine is wood and being 10 years old is really starting to get rotten just inside the rear door. Like everything up here can’t take the weather.
> hopefully that the surplus van is one of those vehicles that is just replaced every 10 years anyway.* Another one to watch would be to look for a old rescue firetruck or ambulance. Usually they are 20 years old with no miles.most have power locks on the rear doors.*


I've seen a dealer with several squared ambulances, they were real expensive too. It would make a nice service truck but the problem is they have a million miles on idle running 24 hours a day to keep the cab warm in the winter.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I finally bought a old used van. A chev 2500 with low mileage. I need to take the bus to another city to go and pick it up and drive it home. I'll need to safety check it once it's here, repair whatever they tell me and plate it for another 600$. Freaking taxes are horrendous! Somewhere around 2300$. I think I'll bring these numbers to the next customer who complains about plumbing prices.

I'm bringing my GPS, my headphones and a book for the bus, some Scooby snacks as I don't want to be looking for a restaurant, I need to get out before rush hour.


I'll sand the entire truck and paint it, maybe metallic blue and a wrap. Maybe not a wrap, people don't really care about that. I plan on jetting inside the frame to descale the rust and wash out the mud and salt. Then I'm going to grease the hell out of it, I'll be doing the rockers, doors etc. It better last 10 years or more or until I decide to try out a cube van.


----------

